
How Snowden Escaped - SG-
http://news.nationalpost.com/features/how-edward-snowden-escaped-hong-kong
======
chatmasta
I don't understand how Snowden was able to fly from HK to Moscow. Was his
passport revoked after leaving HK? It seems strange that the US requested
extradition from HK but would not revoke his passport.

